# What's the real story on "High Standards?



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone know why High Standards/Siriusly Sinatra was dropped from DirecTV? I enjoy Jonathan Schwartz and the genera. No word from DirecTV about a replacement. I'm just curious why such a good channel was elimiated.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

hdfan01 said:


> Anyone know why High Standards/Siriusly Sinatra was dropped from DirecTV? I enjoy Jonathan Schwartz and the genera. No word from DirecTV about a replacement. I'm just curious why such a good channel was elimiated.


I don't think DirecTV did drop the channel. After the channels of Sirius XM merged Sirius XM kept some channels away from DirecTV. I feel they were thinking if people could hear everything on DirecTV, why would they pay Sirius XM?


----------

